# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Grammar, and standard messages

## Pete_UK

I've noticed that a number of standard messages from Moderators begin with:





> Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:



and then go on to say that the poster has broken some rule or other. Can the Powers-that-be please correct the grammar on this opening?

(Not sure if I should have posted this in Suggestions for Improvement, but perhaps one of the Mods will move it if necessary).

Pete

----------


## arlu1201

I sometimes, put the name before the "unfortunately".

----------


## Paul

The "Welcome to the forum, unfortunately:" bit isn't part of the standard (canned) message.  It's added to the post, typically for a new user, and differs from mod to mod.  Some simply cite the rule and give the warning/infraction.  At least it's a little bit friendlier with the added text.

----------

